# searching for a certain launcher .



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

There is a launcher that was able to create app folders within app menu and it could save them there, and had scrolling widget options at bottom of screen. I'm try to find it and apply out to my phone ply


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I think you're looking for CC launcher. I tried it out but I thought it sucked because of the stuff on the home screen that just stays at the bottom of the screen.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

